# Teething dogs



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Is there anything you can put on their gums to ease the pain? Flynn is teething badly, many of his teeth are red so it seems like a bunch will be going at the same time.

His black tooth is still there and the vet is worried the tooth behind could become impacted if it doesn't pop out by the end of this weekend. Its wiggling but still seems to be in there pretty good.

We have tried tug and war with him and so far nothing. Anything we can do for that too?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't know if it will help but when Blaise had a baby tooth that was "slow" to fall out. I just "worried" it like a little kid wiggling it. That seemed to help loosen it up.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd be wiggling that tooth like no tomorrow if he would let you. That's how I've always gotten my puppy's baby teeth out. Once its loose enough I just yank it out LOL

As far as pain, as long as he's eating...I wouldn't worry too much about it. You could give tramadol to ease the pain but most puppies don't pay them any mind.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh he's still eating, but he's always eaten more like a snake and less like a dog. Swallowing things whole whenever possible. I'll keep wiggling that sucker, its gotten very loose now so hopefully we can get it out today or tomorrow!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I went through the same thing with Shadow recently. He had one loose that seemed to bother him eating. I told Wayne Natalies advice she gave me about pulling it, so he tried but it wasn't loose enough. But, the more Shadow chewed his food the looser it got until it was finally just gone. After that one, he went back to eating fine and no more problems. But the chewing I think, was the best for it. Loosened it more until it fell out.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tess was rocking the two canines on one side for a bit.. I was worried I'd have to take her in to remove it but it fell out on it's own pretty quick!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I went through the same thing with Shadow recently. He had one loose that seemed to bother him eating. I told Wayne Natalies advice she gave me about pulling it, so he tried but it wasn't loose enough. But, the more Shadow chewed his food the looser it got until it was finally just gone. After that one, he went back to eating fine and no more problems. But the chewing I think, was the best for it. Loosened it more until it fell out.


Flynn enjoys chewing, but avoids his front cainines. When he eats he just swallows stuff whole if it will fit. I swear he's a snake sometimes. 

This all being said, a lot of wiggling by us has it very loose right now, but not to the point of tugging it out. Tomorrow should be the promised day.

He whines during the night to go outside as well. Since going into teething mode he hasn't gone an entire night without having to pee part way through.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

His tooth also is sore, he doesn't like us touching it.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

With teething puppies we would soak a rope toy in water and freeze it. They likes chewing and licking at it and it seemed to help with their mouths being sore.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

He lost one tooth, but not the one we want, the tooth in question is now sitting sideways in his mouth. Still won't come out. Wiggles more then ever before though. Hoping a frozen carrot helps a ton.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

We would put one of the dog's Orka toys in the freezer or fridge until it was nice & cold: Petstages - Developmental Toys for Dogs - Orka Chewing

Usually it was one of the smaller toys that would get cold fairly quickly.

Kind of like a teething ring for a kid.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

We got it out! After much wiggling we put some oral gel on his gums and took the pliers to it. Didn't take much, not its out of the way! Woo!


----------

